# Ardennen battle 75 years ago



## Berthold (Dec 17, 2019)

The *Battle of the Bulge* started today 75 years ago.
The 12th Army Group lost more than 20000 soldiers within some weeks. It was the most bloody battle for Americans in the 2. world war.

I am very sorry about that.


----------

